# Polk County game warden phone #



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

327-6839 or 327-6810


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

SS what is the area code there?

Thanks for the number!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

936


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank you sir!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Do you know his name or their names? That way I know who to ask for or know who to talk to! Thanks for the number!!! I support game wardens and will help them out in any way I can b/c they are there to protect the environment, fisheries, and us.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

I call him Mr. :cheers:


----------

